

Streamline your forms with widgets - aaco
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/css/streamline-your-forms-with-widgets

======
sosuke
The comments are the article express all of my concerns the main one being the
javascript and screenreader requirements. Take a look at them to see their
insights into the example.

------
engtech
I dunno if I agree this one. Too many options is overwhelming, but it would
work a lot better if the box stayed open when you clicked on it.

------
antirez
What this is going to solve? It's just less usable since you need to open the
tabs to look what's inside.

------
apathy
Collapsing DIVs solved this problem a long time ago, and they don't break
tabbing or require ugly hacks.

